# Cant Find Cooling Fan Relay....HELPPPP



## CKhicks1987 (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a 96 audi a4 quattro v6, Does anyone know where the cooling fan relay is? I have changed the thermal switch but the fan still wont come on, I tested the fan and it still works but fan wont come on...


----------

